# Kicking Power?



## bobster_ice (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey everyone, does anybody have any fun exercises that would increase kicking power?

Im asking this because im training my little brother and he said he is bored of doing squats, lunges, jumping jacks etc.

I appreciate all the replies,

Bobby.


----------



## rutherford (Nov 8, 2006)

Pistols are fun, but that's just a higher intensity and not a more sophisticated (and more interesting) excercise.

For simple sophistication of the excercises, try doing a kick after each rep.  Squat, get up, kick.  Lunge, get up, kick.

For real pain, do a kick at the top of a Burpee.

And I don't want to see no kick-exercise garbage.  Make the kicks real!


----------



## bobster_ice (Nov 8, 2006)

rutherford said:


> Pistols are fun, but that's just a higher intensity and not a more sophisticated (and more interesting) excercise.
> 
> For simple sophistication of the excercises, try doing a kick after each rep. Squat, get up, kick. Lunge, get up, kick.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## The Kidd (Nov 8, 2006)

I use ankle weights alot and just wear them around during the day they have really improved my power and speed.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 8, 2006)

The Kidd said:


> I use ankle weights alot and just wear them around during the day they have really improved my power and speed.


That won't help kicking speed as much as you think.
Sean


----------



## zDom (Nov 8, 2006)

bobster_ice said:


> Hey everyone, does anybody have any fun exercises that would increase kicking power?




Kick a HEAVY BAG  Work on sinking your body weight in behind the kick. Large, full correct motions. Don't be in a hurry (work speed separately with different drills).

Also, having somebody hold a body shield for you to kick is good, too.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 8, 2006)

Have your partner hold a bag anf knee the stuffing out of it. Then work on kicking.
Sean


----------



## exile (Nov 8, 2006)

zDom said:


> Kick a HEAVY BAG  Work on sinking your body weight in behind the kick. Large, full correct motions. Don't be in a hurry (work speed separately with different drills).



zDom's suggestion is right on the money. One thing I've found helps when doing bag exercises is to do the kick slowly---in _really_ slow motion, so that your balance is tested to the limit---and then, at the moment of contact, try to put as much force as possible into the kick so the bag really moves. When you find that you're getting that, speed the kick up a little bit... then some more... until finally you're back at full speed. For some reason this exercise seems to bring out a lot of latent power in your kicking technique.


----------



## bobster_ice (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks guys, that really helped, especially exiles last comment, im getting a heavy bag for christmas anyway.


----------



## The Kidd (Nov 9, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:


> That won't help kicking speed as much as you think.
> Sean


 
I guess I am wrong or maybe my perception is off but for being an "old fart" my kicks seem alot quicker than they were when I was a "young fart". Building muscle/stamina/power into your legs creates a powerful kick combine that with flexibility and proper technique that equates into a powerful and fast kick. Just some thoughts


----------



## zDom (Nov 9, 2006)

Speed IS important. In the equation for force, velocity has more weight than the mass component.

But the heavy bag drills are great for learning to put that mass INTO the target instead of NEXT TO the target.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 9, 2006)

The Kidd said:


> I guess I am wrong or maybe my perception is off but for being an "old fart" my kicks seem alot quicker than they were when I was a "young fart". Building muscle/stamina/power into your legs creates a powerful kick combine that with flexibility and proper technique that equates into a powerful and fast kick. Just some thoughts


While you have the weights on you are naturaly slower and your body gets used to moving... slower. Because you take the weights off you may feel faster but you have gained some bad habbits.
Sean


----------



## wee_blondie (Nov 11, 2006)

Just out of curiosity...how old is your brother?

You could try something like a low/mid/high drill.  Its good for building up reaction time too.  Randomly holding the pads low/mid/high range causes your partner to think first before kicking, also if you see the guard drop - a tap on the head is a good reminder.  Make it into a game and see who can get the most kicks in the right place.  Alternate between left and right and throw in some front or side kicks to really mix it up.

Another killer drill is the sit-up/kick back drill.  ie one person on the ground in sit up position, the other stand with legs either side of their head, holding a pad at waist height.  The person lying down does one sit up, then lies back and raises his legs to hit the pad - proper kicks!  Be careful of your back and neck posture during this one though.

Have fun with it!


----------



## The Kidd (Nov 13, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:


> While you have the weights on you are naturaly slower and your body gets used to moving... slower. Because you take the weights off you may feel faster but you have gained some bad habbits.
> Sean


 
I think we are both on the same track here, since I cannot carry a heavy bag around with me using weights whether by just walking, or simulated kicks. I agree with you if I did not focus on proper technique I would develop some bad habits or injure myself.

Obviously if I had the weights on and then took them off my legs would feel lighter. My instructor gave me this suggestion a while ago but I never tried it until I tore my Hip Flexor and in Physical Therapy they simulated the motion I hurt my hip in and proceeded to strengthen my hips thru slow kicking reps and then began to weight my legs to increase strength. I rehabed quickly and have kept it in my training regimen because of the overall improvement I have seen.


----------



## zDom (Nov 13, 2006)

Be careful with leg weights. If you are not careful you can hyperextend and injure your knee.


----------



## meta (Nov 13, 2006)

zDom said:


> Be careful with leg weights. If you are not careful you can hyperextend and injure your knee.



I was just going to say that. I had a knee injury 9 years ago, so I have to be extra careful with that knee. I've been told not to use any ankle weights, not to mention practicing kicks while wearing them. That can damage even healthy knees. 

By the way, I like exile's suggestion (slow kicks) and the low/mid/high drill suggested by wee_blondie. Sounds like something I might want to try. I also like practicing kicks in the swimming pool, but that helps improve technique rather than power.


----------



## zDom (Nov 13, 2006)

meta said:


> I also like practicing kicks in the swimming pool, but that helps improve technique rather than power.



Also a good (and safe!) way to improve speed.


----------

